# tatsächliche Verfügbarkeit von JavaME / CDC auf modernen Geräten



## JanHH (18. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe immer mehr den Eindruck, dass die Java ME, speziell CDC, quasi nur noch in der Theorie existiert, aber de fakto keine Implementierungen davon für die aktuellen Handys und vor allem smartphones verfügbar sind. Die drei grossen Plattformen sind zur Zeit ja vermutlich das iPhone, Windows Mobile und Android. Android hat, was java angeht, natürlich eine Sonderstellung, aber für die ersten beiden scheint es de fakto kein "Standard-Java-ME" zu geben.

Oder habt ihr da andere Infos? Wie ist die Marktsituation? Kurz, für welche Geräte ist es überhaupt möglich, Anwendungen in java zu schreiben? So wies aussieht kommen dafür nur veraltete Symbian-Geräte und Android in Frage. Oder?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## The_S (18. Feb 2010)

CLDC mit MIDP wird auf fast allen Geräten (außer Android, iPhone und ein paar Spezies) unterstützt. CDC ist in der Tat eher selten.


----------



## rambozola (18. Feb 2010)

Siehst du ganz richtig, wenn du auf JavaME setzt kannst du jetzt höchstens noch die Dritte Welt Märkte bedienen, sprich Afrika, teilw. Asien, Osteuropa, in denen tatsächlich Symbian uneingeschränkter Marktführer ist.
In Nordamerika und Westeuropa sind feature phones eh seit Jahren auf dem absteigenden Ast, du kannst davon ausgehen, dass du in 2-3 Jahren _hier_ keine Telefone mehr (in den Geschäften) finden wirst die JavaME unterstützen werden, erst recht nicht mit dem neuen Windows Mobile 7, was auch kein j2me mehr unterstützen wird.


----------



## JanHH (18. Feb 2010)

Dann liege ich da ja erstmal richtig. Wenn man nun aber eine bestehende java-Anwendung hat, und es heisst, "wir brauchen die auf einem smartphone", ist meinen Recherchen zufolgen das Android-Betriebssystem da vielversprechend, da java (bzw. die Android-Variante davonn) da sogar die offizielle Programmiersprache ist. Ausserdem siehts ja so aus, als hätte Android eine gewisse Zukunft vor sich. Konkret steht in meiner Firma eine Entscheidung dieser Art an.


----------



## rambozola (18. Feb 2010)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man nun aber eine bestehende java-Anwendung hat, und es heisst, "wir brauchen die auf einem smartphone"


Dann würde ich erstmal nachfragen auf welchen Systemen die Anwendung laufen soll. Für mich hört sich das so an als wär es eine firmeninterne Anwendung oder zumindest eine Auftragsarbeit. Wenn das so ist kannst du deine Anforderungen als Telefon ja beliebig stecken.


----------



## rambozola (18. Feb 2010)

Nachtrag: Wenn schon eine Java Anwendung existiert und Code daraus wiederverwendet werden kann liegt die Wahl auf Android natürlich nahe - ganz übersehen.


----------



## JanHH (19. Feb 2010)

Das ist alles recht diffus.. einerseits quasi eine weitere Plattform, für die meine Firma dann eine bereits bestehende Software ebenfalls anbieten kann, andererseits eine Nachfrage eines Kunden, ob das generell geht, ohne bereits auf eine bestimmte Plattform festgelegt zu sein. Android wäre da schon ok. Geht ja erstmal darum, die generelle Machbarkeit auszuloten.


----------

